# Master Mason Quiz (How well did you do?)



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 7, 2008)

Well brothers how well did you do?

I will start, I got 19.


----------



## JTM (Dec 7, 2008)

what quiz?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 7, 2008)

The Master Mason Quiz Post.


----------



## JTM (Dec 8, 2008)

hehe, I'm sorry, I must be missing it.  do you have a link to the thread or a link to the quiz?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 8, 2008)

I posted a post (The Master Mason Quiz) in the (Masonic Poems and Literature).

I'm sorry if at has caused a problem.


----------



## JTM (Dec 9, 2008)

ah, no problem, just didn't know where it was 

i got 18 of 20.  missed # 12 and 19, putting A and C respectively.  Now that i'm thinking about it though, i should've gotten #19 correct.  It's in the lecture.  DOH.


----------

